# Kohler Customer Service



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Today I had to make a call to Kohler customer service.


I called them because I purchased two K-8801 BRZ (duostrainer) and the finish was wearing off. A computer answered the phone, 1 for English 2 for ........ after 3 min i got a rep, 5 min later Kohler informed me that a New K-8801 BRZ will be at my front door in 3-4 days. Now if thats not customer service I dont know what is.:thumbup:


For the record, from Kohler i only use there duostrainers, cast iron and china. 

dats it :thumbsup:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

A few years ago I bought a 3 peice Kohler high arch kitchen faucet for my house. I've always really liked this faucet as it's heavy and smooth, kinda has a high end feel to it (I think I paid about $250 for it). Anyway about every 3-4 months the sprayer would lose pressure. I would call Kohler about it, they would send out a new diverter and it would work fine for awhile then same thing would happen. So after the 3rd diverter failed my wife sends them an e-mail explaining the situation. They never respond. About a week later a brand new faucet is sitting on my doorstep. So I go to install the new faucet and think to myself, the old one is still mint this seems like such a waste, there's gotta be a way to fix this mofo (sorry TM, had to borrow ur lingo). I figure I'll try one more time. I remove the old diverter and go "rambo" (sorry slick, had to borrow ur lingo) on cleaning the port the diverter sits in. I rolled up a peice of open mesh sand cloth exactly the size of the port, used a small file, scraped it with a screw driver, jammed an old worn 1/2'' cleaning brush in there. So I put it back together and it has been working fine since, this was bout 8 months ago. So aparently the diverter was sticking to the port after it became slightly worn. I've never seen this before, usually the diverter is shot or there's crap in it (we have no sediment issues with our water). I still have the new faucet sitting in my closet just incase. 

Now if that's not customer service I don't know what is:thumbup:. 


dats it :thumbsup: (sorry Greenplum, had to borrow ur lingo)


----------



## STARVIN MARVIN (May 22, 2010)

*gotta love the Kohler*

not only that, but the phone # is really easy to remember.

I agree, have had many free parts sent out over the years from Kohler.

I'd really love to visit their plant in Wisconsin.(and play the golf courses)


----------

